# Silver Bullet



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

Two weeks ago it was still closed. Why don't you call the park, ask them and let us know


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Its open.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I remember in a thread a few weeks ago that it was something to avoid but was not actually "closed?" to private boaters. I'm just wondering if its good/safe to run? While that is speculative anyone on here run it lately?


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

*silver bullet*

had friends run it last week and they said it was very rough and they wished they hadn't.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I called, very nice and helpful. The issue is the hydraulic at the bottom. Commercials must portage and they recommend all boaters portage until visual inspection proves otherwise.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

We ran it over fibark before they closed it and if you are looking for a nice recirculating swim with a chance of drowning I would recommend. All others be safe and portage. Super rough!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone got a "visual inspection" of how it is at the current levels (about 1500 - 1600)? I expect AHRA's going to keep recommending against running it after the flow drops to 700 later this year just to be conservative and as a CYA, however I'm interested in running it, and the stretch to JV, before it gets that low.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

Ran it last sunday, 1700 or so at 3;00pm baseball park, rough but fun, doing it this sunday at about 11;00 am 16ft cat red and black, 970.390.0137 wookie.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> Anyone got a "visual inspection" of how it is at the current levels (about 1500 - 1600)? I expect AHRA's going to keep recommending against running it after the flow drops to 700 later this year just to be conservative and as a CYA, however I'm interested in running it, and the stretch to JV, before it gets that low.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -AH


Here is what it looked like yesterday. AHRA went in about 2 weeks ago and did some work on the portage trail. They are currently in negotiations with REP about potential changes to the feature to be done this off season.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Here is what it looked like yesterday.


Thanks for the visual, Logan! Glad I didn't run it blind a couple of weeks ago

I think I'll wait for the flow to drop a little more considering the swim that's waiting below the rapid.

-AH


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and pics. Andy if you go to run that section let me know and I'll do the same I too would like to run that section. I'm going up to run JV to SB on Friday if anyone will be out that day we can hook up.


----------

